# My W/M setup.. Having issues



## 01Audi1.8Quattro (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey everyone, I need some advice with a problem I'm having. First off, I've got a devils own stage 1 kit and the USRT 4plus1 direct injection kit. I'm spraying a 50/50 mix with the supplied 25cc runner nozzles and the size 3 nozzle from devils own about a foot from my throttle body on my charge pipe. I don't know if this will be helpful but the car has 580cc injectors, 4bar fpr, fmic, cams, holset hx35w, 3" exhaust w/ high flow cat, 3" intake, GIAC software

My issue: 
Basically what's happening is my kit it full spray at 16 psi with the pump at 250psi. Max boost is 27psi. First pull every start up my afr will be happy and be around 11.5-11.8 in every gear under full load while spraying but if I just cruise after doing a pull while spraying and then do another pull in any gear while spraying, my afr doesn't richen up, it climbs leaner and leaner until I'm near 15.0:1 and I let off in fear of detonation/heat etc.. So my question for anyone who is willing to help is why is the car fine for one pull of 1-2-3-4-5 but after that it gets extremely lean in any gear..? 
Please help me out here, this is my first experience with W/M and I'd like to get it working properly. THANKS!


----------



## 01Audi1.8Quattro (Aug 26, 2012)

This is also all on a b5 a4 if it matter and the tank and pump are mounted to a rear seat


----------



## 01Audi1.8Quattro (Aug 26, 2012)

Please, any input anyone?


----------



## ocshaman (Nov 18, 2006)

You have 4 nozzles in vacuum, and 1 nozzle out of vacuum. Do you have a check valve or a solenoid on the direct port side? If not, you are probably sucking the mix out of the tubing, and it takes a while for the pump to catch back up.

Are you sure you are getting spray on the latter runs?

Have you ruled out everything but the water meth? It doesn't sound like you are running enough methanol to play with your AFRs that much.


----------



## 01Audi1.8Quattro (Aug 26, 2012)

That makes perfect sense, didn't really think of it, but yes, I have a check valve about 2 feet before the direct port and the solenoid that comes with it. I tried moving my nozzle to the intercooler output side to allow the spray to mix better and further from the IAT sensor but I'm still having the same issue. And I'm positive it's spraying even when I go full lean because I can hear the pump right behind me. Even running a 30/70 water to meth makes me run lean. Car runs flawless otherwise. No issues prior to install of this. Would you suggest putting a check valve before each nozzle instead?


----------



## ocshaman (Nov 18, 2006)

Walk me through your setup. You should have something similar to this



pump -> Y -> check valve or solenoid -> direct port and something before the 5th nozzle

The DP nozzles should all be experiencing the same vacuum/boost, so there shouldn't be any problem unless you have a faulty check valve.

Just imagine the kit as a 3 way straw. You have to have 2 of the 3 parts plugged up at all times or else fluid will escape. The pump has a built in check valve, so it's not an issue, so you need something on one of the other two, and the area that gets vacuum (after the throttle body) is the best place for it.


----------



## 01Audi1.8Quattro (Aug 26, 2012)

Basically I have straight tubing from the pump to a check valve a foot from the solenoid on the direct port which then splits 5 ways.. 4 to manifold and 1 to intercooler. I don't believe I'm sucking out fluid because if I do a pull and it's pumping and afr is staying around 12:1 then I just cruise and shut off the car without running the pump again, and then go and do another pull it's fine. It seems as if it's a software issue in a way and it tries to adapt in someway and resets with ignition cycles. Any other ideas? Thanks for the input so far by the way.


----------



## ocshaman (Nov 18, 2006)

Put the check valve between the splitter and the IC nozzle.

Is the MAF before or after the IC spray?


----------



## 01Audi1.8Quattro (Aug 26, 2012)

Okay, I'll give that a shot. And the MAF is before the spray. The only sensor post spray is IAT. So the IC sprayer could be sucking my fluid out..?


----------



## ocshaman (Nov 18, 2006)

I would say the DP nozzles are sucking it out from the IC nozzle. The forces that work are gravity and vacuum. I had a stumble with a pre-turbo and pre-TB setup because the check valve was before the Y, and all of the fluid would drain down to the pre-turbo nozzle.


----------



## 01Audi1.8Quattro (Aug 26, 2012)

Okay, well how would I prevent losing fluid from the DP splitter then if it's seeing vacuum. Even with a check valve fightin gravity on the IC nozzle, what's preventing it now from being sucked up and into the manifold? I may not be understanding, I'm a little lost here. Sorry. Care to mock up a simple diagram?


----------



## 01Audi1.8Quattro (Aug 26, 2012)

Finally got a code for front o2 sensor malfunction. Simple fix all along. Thanks for the help! Runs like a champ now.


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

was gonna say o2 sensor but just read this thread. yeah, I go through 1 bosch wide band a year thanks to water meth, itll get lazy and say I idle at 16:1 afr, which my car wont idle at that AFR.


----------



## 01Audi1.8Quattro (Aug 26, 2012)

Okay replaced my front o2 and everything was great.. For about a week. Now it's back to going lean after a pull. I'm getting annoyed with this set up. But love how it runs when it runs perfectly. Any other suggestions?


----------



## 01Audi1.8Quattro (Aug 26, 2012)

FPR issues? Fuel pump?


----------



## 01Audi1.8Quattro (Aug 26, 2012)

Any input? I'm thinking IAT sensor getting weird reading once it's wet. Any remedy for this...?


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

how about you turn the meth system off, and see how it runs during multiple pulls without it spraying.. could be totally unrelated


----------



## 01Audi1.8Quattro (Aug 26, 2012)

I have done that and it runs totally fine. Only stumbles after meth sprays once. If I spray, it'll run fine while under full boost and spraying the first time but if I push in the clutch and idle my afr is around 10.5 and running poorly and a few revs and coasting will bring it back to 14.5 or so at idle. It's all related to the spray. New IAT sensor and it's still stumbles. New o2 sensor and it still stumbles. I'm lost as to what it could be. Am I spraying too much maybe?


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

Ah, I see you have the stage1.. might be that it's too much all at once. If you had a progressive, you could set it to say start spraying at like 12 psi, and ramp up to 25 or something, that way it's gradual, rather than dumping all that at once. I don't know what those 25cc nozzles actually flow, but I can tell you that a DO3 nozzle flows over 300m/l of fluid per minute


----------



## 01Audi1.8Quattro (Aug 26, 2012)

I figured the same thing.. But even if I set full spray at 25 it'll still stumble afterwards. If I just have a chip tune could that be causing any issues?


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

chip tune should be fine with it, but I think sometimes with the stage1 setups that it can be too much of a shock all at once for the computer to handle. I like the progressive, as it starts out small, and gives it time to compensate, and figure out whats going on, rather than just drowning it at the snap of a finger


----------



## 01Audi1.8Quattro (Aug 26, 2012)

Okay I get what you're saying. I'm gonna look into trying a progressive set up and hopefully that's works out. Thanks for the help. I'll post if it works!


----------

